# Check out my photography !



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

I just bought a camera 2/12/14 and I've been very passionate about it so far. I'm using a Canon Rebel T3i and here are a few pictures I took.
please check out my website for tons more. I try adding more every day. Thank you!

Tomfainephotography.com





























Thanks again!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Really nice sharp pictures. Any "Doomsday" photography?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Or neeked women folk?


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

haha no, not yet!
I just took this today. Tell me what you think?


----------



## herofb (Feb 4, 2014)

Great pics , thanks for sharing


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey, photography is a huge hobby of mine, too!! You have some nice shots there. I might have to show off some of my work in another thread. =)


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hey, photography is a huge hobby of mine, too!! You have some nice shots there. I might have to show off some of my work in another thread. =)


Thanks man, Do it!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Faine said:


> Thanks man, Do it!


Lady...


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Lady...


My apologies haha


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Tom,
Since I have made a living as a professional photographer and have won international photography competitions. I hope you take my advice as constructive criticism and not malicious. Get a book or go to a class and learn about the rule of 3rds and composition. You need to know the rules before you break them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Second one of the is now my desk top back round. We like cats around here . It is a surprise for the grandson.
Nice work.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Smitty,
It is criminal to use copyrighted work without permission. You should ask first.

Just a jab - used to educate not slam.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Smitty,
> It is criminal to use copyrighted work without permission. You should ask first.
> 
> Just a jab - used to educate not slam.


 I see no copy right attached No copy right once in public domain it stays there .


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All works, published or not are copyrighted to the originator when produced. To place something in the "public domain" there must be written permission by the copyright holder. 

This posting was, at the time it was written, copyrighted by me and the format within the discussion is copyrighted by the owner of the board. 
according to the copyright laws of the USA all works are automatically copyrighted when offered in a form that can be viewed or heard by any one by any means. 

Written notice and publication is no longer necessary to hold a copyright. To limit the rights of the copyright there must be written notice for the release of the owners copyright.

This is why I wrote that it was for educational purposes, because many do not understand that everything you read or see is copyrighted and the sole use of that material is at the discretion of the owner. If it part of the public domain it must have a notice to that effect from the owner.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> All works, published or not are copyrighted to the originator when produced. To place something in the "public domain" there must be written permission by the copyright holder.
> 
> This posting was, at the time it was written, copyrighted by me and the format within the discussion is copyrighted by the owner of the board.
> according to the copyright laws of the USA all works are automatically copyrighted when offered in a form that can be viewed or heard by any one by any means.
> ...


Smitty, technically he is correct.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> All works, published or not are copyrighted to the originator when produced. To place something in the "public domain" there must be written permission by the copyright holder.
> 
> This posting was, at the time it was written, copyrighted by me and the format within the discussion is copyrighted by the owner of the board.
> according to the copyright laws of the USA all works are automatically copyrighted when offered in a form that can be viewed or heard by any one by any means.
> ...


 So I hold some phony Copy right to the many 100's of photos fro a few trips I have been on . No I do not.
I t was a joke anyway.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

HA!! Copyrights and the internet?!! Is it cool to use someone's work without asking...nope. But really, anyone that is posting their work on the internet should assume that it will be stolen. That's why I post low res. shots. If someone actually does steal my work they can't print it in any kind of larger size. It's a sad world we lives in...hehe


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I took classes and joined the Copyright office news alert back before there were laws that dealt with digital media. It changed so fast that I had trouble keeping up with all the changes. I had to learn it because I was writing software, poetry, and a book. I no longer write software but I am in the process of writing a book that my publisher is pushing me to complete. I still occasionally write prose and poetry. I have purchased the license to use other peoples works and know others that just use it - steal it - without telling the author or paying the fee to use it legally. Sometimes you find folks who are happy to let you use their work as long as you cite them as the author others ask reasonable compensation for your use. My wife had a customer that wanted to use a picture they found on the internet on a garment. I searched and found the person who created the work and for the one-time use it cost the customer $150. I tried to get my wife to mark up the price as a material cost but she was not trying to make a profit so she just charged what she had to pay.

Anyway, if you find it on the internet and there is no notice that it is public domain or freeware then there is someone who owns the copyright. To use it legally you should make every attempt to get permission first. It might cost you some time or some money but at least you can look at yourself in the mirror and see an honest person looking back. (by the way, it doesn't matter whether your use is for personal use or commercial use - legally the penalty is the same)


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha no worries. Thank you Smitty! Thats an honor! I appreciate it


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple from a shoot I did today.


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> learn about the rule of 3rds and composition. You need to know the rules before you break them.


After reading this and looking it up, I can see what you mean. Some of my pictures aren't exactly " in the middle of the frame" so to speak. Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I haven't really paid much attention to, or put much thought into it. When I'm shooting, I just shoot whatever looks good at that exact moment haha. As for " know the rules before you break them" I'm not sure what you mean?

Thank you.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Faine said:


> After reading this and looking it up, I can see what you mean. Some of my pictures aren't exactly " in the middle of the frame" so to speak. Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I haven't really paid much attention to, or put much thought into it. When I'm shooting, I just shoot whatever looks good at that exact moment haha. As for " know the rules before you break them" I'm not sure what you mean?
> 
> Thank you.


What that means it's ok to break the rules of photography and still have an excellent photo. But when you do you need to know why you are breaking the rules. Not "just shoot whatever looks good at that exact moment"


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Tennessee is giving you some good advice! I'll share a link that helped me when I was first getting started...
10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad

Bookmark it!! It will be a good page to look back on often. =) 
I'm a Moderator on a great photography forum. If you're interested in learning more PM me and I'll hook you up!!


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you guys for the advice! This is exciting.


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

New picture!


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

I made a flickr account you can follow me at!

Flickr: tomfainephotography's Photostream


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Local Chevrolet dealership let me take a picture of their Camaro!


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

Check out my Flickr for more!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice!

Your cat looks like ours but my pics are not that good!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Tom,
> Since I have made a living as a professional photographer and have won international photography competitions. I hope you take my advice as constructive criticism and not malicious. Get a book or go to a class and learn about the rule of 3rds and composition. You need to know the rules before you break them.


Agreed.


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

I took this today as the sun was setting.


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

my backyard


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

I got to shoot an ultra rare car the other day. A nurburgring edition LFA! theres only 25 in the US. 50 made all together. Theres only 500 LFA's .









Check out the rest on my photography page on facebook or flickr!


----------



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

One of my favorites!


----------

